# Wanted: vented googles with secure strap



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

These are my current goggles. I don't remember the proper way to weave the strap into the facepiece. The easiest ways make it slip too easily and the hard way (shown) is dumb and too hard to adjust. It's a little too tight as shown but I don't want to bother loosening it. The replaceable lens is breaking (the knobs that stick in the silicone-like rim are breaking off) and I just want to replace the whole thing with something that has a regular buckle or something. Any suggestions?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Why not a full face shield? Cheap and a lot more comfortable. I find that I'm more likely to use that than goggles....it it keeps crap from ending up in my shirt....as in saw dust and metal


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, maybe. I just have to make sure it fits over my respirator. I want a hard had or bump cap too.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Goggles always fog up for me. I started using safety glasses. I even found safety glasses with a 2x bifocal in the bottom that are clear on top. They are really handy for me, and they'll still work with my half face respirator.


----------

